# pretty skunk



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*pretty skunk caught in my raccoon set yesterday----going to tan this one --well primed fur---------sb*


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Pretty stinky lol!! Neat lookin skunk sir


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

They are indeed beautiful, but I've always wondered how you guys stand to skin and tan one.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice! Do you extract the essence? or "Thiols & Thioacetates" from that (mephitis mephitis) aka striped polecat?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He looks like a well bred skunk


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

you caught peppy le pew...nice work


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

well fed for sure, once tanned it would make a very nice hat..........


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*HE'S SKINNED -FLESHED AND ON THE STRECHTER---NOW T0 SEE IF SHARON WILL LET ME IN THE HOUSE :help: :help: :biggrin: sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That is a pretty one for sure, thee old army cot in the shop is looking real nice.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

That is a pretty skunk. They get a bad rap for their smell, but the fur is nice.

Skunk abound in SE, Pa, however I consider myself fortunate to have only trapped one. (It did not spray, had nothing in it's glands...go figure? Guess I got lucky. Got it tanned.) Anyway, this year I did want to catch one, but I told my boy if we catch one we are shooting it and walking on until the stench dies down.

What's the best way to kill them? I heard a .22 to the spine might disabled their sprayer? Got no real PE dispatching them.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

a 22lr to the lungs and walk away for a couple days, with dozens of skunks caught over the years only had three spray after a lung shot. Any other shot placement caused them to empty themselves...just my experiences.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*CAUGHT 2 MORE SKUNKS --BIG Males--should be in their dens by now ---Getting caught in my raccoon sets---skinning one tonight and I hit the sent sack--Wha !!!!! he got me good :help: :help: :hot: --They sure have some nice pelts this time of year----The whole place reeks---Sharon's been laughting for a hour-------sb----p.s. that upside down bucket set works pretty good*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Skip, you won't have to buy any perfume for Sharon this Christmas, enough floating around.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

awesome pics...thanks for sharing


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Wear those shoes to Church !


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've never seen the upside down bucket trap before, very interesting.


----------

